# New pistol



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I never though I would be posting this. Couple of days ago I bought 3 pistols Ruger MKII target for my self a Taurus Pink grips PT-22 for my 15 year old daugther and a Kel Tec P-32 for my X who is still my best friend .
Ruger is nice. Taurus lite strikes on primer Its on way back to factory Daugther and me not happy.
Now comes the POS Kel Tec I have read nothing really good about them.She wanted a small thin 32 for carry. Well guess what I decided to check it out before I gave to her.(X) I had one failed to fire I was useing S&B ammo Its known for hard primers. Fired on third try. This was in first 5 rounds. Now I'm at close to 100 including 3/4 box of Corbon and runs like a champ. This pistol a blast to shoot and pretty accurate also. Has a nice trigger Better than my Bersa or PPK/S on DA. Guess who changed mind about Kel Tec . I called dealer and ordered another one for x My seecamp is now 2 P-32's I will get some good 32 ball not the S&B for carry. I not sure HP is way to go on a 32. Mybe Corbon as 1050fps from a 2.5" will penertrate and expand 

I know not a tomcat but whole lot better trigger ,thinner . and of course the only weights couple oz's. I'll shoot a while and see how mine stands up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, congrats on the Kel Tec - At 1 time I was tempted to try one - but Kimber's w/ extrenal extractors and Keltecs seem to rate at the top of all Internet gun complaints. Unless I was buying one from a friend, and new it worked, I don't think I would play the crap shoot and buy one.

As for the PT22, I got one in the late 1990s when they first came out - It jammed on the first trip repeatedly, and I sent it back to Taurus. Got it back quickly, and never had another problem w/ it. ALWAYS works.

I sold it to my mother last year because I was gonna sell it anyway in order to buy a Glock light. She has it now, so I can pretty much shoot it anytime I want to anyway. Liked the little gun, but just didn't have much use for it anymore. It isn't a real target 22 (too short of a barrel and a DAO trigger), and with the rosewood grips I had, it was pretty fat for a 22. But, it never failed. Every once in a while I'd throw it in my pocket.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

The TP-22 never jamed in any way just took couple hits almost every round to fire I tried different ammo same thing. Its my daugthers first I own gun. She picked out and. it will mainly be a back yard Shooter. I didn't find the DA only trigger that bad. I agree pistol to thick for carry. but with tip up barrel and Mag safety will be good first gun. She wanted on looks the pink grips and gold accents. Wouldn't look at anything else. I belive Taurus will make right If not I trade the thing, She likes small pocket type . I will be doing this 2 more times as I still have 2 behind her. Youngest will likely want a rifle as that her perfered weapon at present . Don't know about my 14 yr old . I know shes best with a shotgun Made a bunch of grown men look silly on shooting clays one day .With a borrowed shotgun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in that case, try to stick to specific brands of ammo - don't mix them. Open 1 box, and see how the guns performs. Then, pick that up and try another brand. SOme brands may have tougher primers. I hear a lot of about the Walther 22s being ammo specific.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I tried couple brands of ammo same story. Iam a CCI mini mag fan in 22 auto Never had trouble with my other 22 autos with CCI . The Ruger eats like M&M's When T comes back we shall see.


----------



## Squawker (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad to hear of your good results with the Kel-Tec. I wish that I could report similar results with my 9 mm P11. It is without a doubt a POS. I bought it as a pocket gun for CCW (I have a Beretta 92FS, a Glock 19, and a Glock 26). Since even the 26 is kind of chunky, I thought that a slimmer gun would be good, for times when I'm not wearing a lot (Vegas summers are hot!). After reading many reviews, I decided to get one, and made the mistake of buying without first shooting it. Well. it started stove piping and jammed during the first clip. A fluff and buff by a local gun smith seems to have solved that problem. But the trigger pull is about 3 miles long, and it's a very uncomfortable gun to shoot. It hurts my fingers so much that in order to qualify, I had to put Band-Aids on my fingers. I'll keep for use as a pocket pistol when I cannot use any of the other 3. And, I'll force myself to practice with it. but I won't be shooting it for fun like I will the Beretta and the Glocks.


----------

